# Savings Bonds & Certificates - 100% safe?



## walshm4 (21 Jan 2009)

I know this question might sound stupid but I am very worried about my lump sum investment in the State Guaranteed Savings Bonds & Certs with An Post.  How can the Government guarantee this money if they are using all of their money to save the Banks.  If the Government were to fall apart is there any chance that the state guarantee would be worth nothing?  Can I be 100% sure that no matter what happens my investment is guaranteed.


----------



## pudds (21 Jan 2009)

Unfortunately there is nothing that is a 100% guaranteed in life, except the fact that we are all going to die at some stage.

However that said..............  Government bonds or deposit guarantee's etc are top of the *most secure*, list.

Dont get too hung up were going through a very bad patch but things will improve, meantime take deeeep breaths and hold on tight


----------



## walshm4 (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks pudds......I'm getting to the stage where putting my hard earned cash under the mattress is an appealing option but I think I will take your advice and just hang in there.


----------



## oldtimer (22 Jan 2009)

When the safety of banks etc became a serious issue last September everybody rushed to post-offices - their products were considered the only safe place because of the state guarantee. Millions were poured into saving certificates, saving bonds and deposit account plus. The government then introduced their guarantee for all institutions and the run to post-offices eased.  Many still feel they are the safest place.


----------



## theresa1 (22 Jan 2009)

You cannot even guarantee we will die -how do you know what medical advances lie ahead?


----------



## PaddyW (22 Jan 2009)

I think we're along way off that yet, Theresa. Death and taxes, death and taxes!


----------



## walshm4 (24 Jan 2009)

I just want a secure investment for the next year.  In the medium term this money will be used to buy a house so I don't want to take any risks with it.


----------

